# Is it the transducer or fishfinder



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

Have a Humminbird, been happy with it, except when I go up to L Ontario. Seems like whenever I hit 500 foot....it just freaks out completely and starts reading a depth of 50' or 80' or 90'.......DOES NOT show the true depth...this has happened last 3 years up there and this model is rated to 1000' so I'm not sure if it's because it's just "used to" L Erie or other shallow lakes or what.

Prior to getting a new one, I thought I'd see if anybody had this happen to them.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it kicking up? Or dirty? Mine would do that when it kicked up. My ducer went bad but it would say ducer not connected, it dident jump like that i dont think... But what i did was hooked my unit to a friends boat with his ducer...to eliminate


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Also if u have another ducer/flasher it will mess up. If i turn on my shoot thru hull ducer it will interfear with my hummer. My hummer reads good up till 35 or so then it looses bottom, so on long runs ill turn my flasher on.


----------



## Workdog (Jan 10, 2007)

I would say a combination of both; 500' is pretty deep to a lot of units on the market. Did you try the 50kHz mode? That is what you would want to use for over 200'. It might get you down there without having to buy a new unit.


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

ranger373v said:


> Is it kicking up? Or dirty? Mine would do that when it kicked up. My ducer went bad but it would say ducer not connected, it dident jump like that i dont think... But what i did was hooked my unit to a friends boat with his ducer...to eliminate


No
No

Everything was normal, just hit the real deep water and that thing would just go nuts!!!

Of course I just put my boat away for the winter a few days ago, but I will try the kHZ mode and see what happens as I hate to replace as I have a LOT of fishing spots saved in it.

thanks for the replies


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

The transducer can be changed and you can keep your data.


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Is it under warranty?


----------



## bad luck (Apr 9, 2009)

ranger373v said:


> Is it under warranty?


nope, 5 years old


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Which unit do u have?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Look on ebay for one maybe?


----------



## ranger373v (Oct 26, 2012)

Oops repost


----------

